# Need some electronics work??? I can help



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello all,

As a couple of you already know I am pretty good at electronics. I am in the USCG and have been for more than 6 years.:usaflag Almost all of that time has been spent working on various electronics. I can troubleshoot systems and Install them. I have an FCC license with shipboard RADAR systems. I also am a Certified Electronics Tech. I have all the test equipment necessary to troubleshoot many (but not all) systems. If you need help diagnosing a problem then I am your man. The cost will be by job depending on size of boat and complexity of job. There is one catch however that I MUST tell you. I am not by any means licensed or insured and I will assume no responsibilities for any malfunctions or other problems that may arise from my work. I don't want to scare you away with that comment but I am just a back yard tech.

On my last trip out on the water I noticed my chart plotter has started to go on the fritz and I have a couple of models I am drooling over and Christmas is around the corner so I am interested in giving a hand to those who need it. Because I am not licensed all prices and jobs will be negotiable (not free) but affordable for those (like myself) who can not afford professional installers.

If you need a hand with something even if it isn't really electronics shoot me a PM or call me.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost forgot. I can also peak and tweak most of your vhfradios to ensure maximum output power, frequency adjustments,and receive quality. Alot of radios bought from places like west marine only put out 16watts of power. The FCC has a maximum regulation of 25watts so you could be missing out on some range.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

What about auto pilots? Also would like to get radar checked out.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I need more details.

1. are you installing a new auto pilot

2. size of boat

3. make and model of auto pilot and RADAR


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a few people interested. Are there any more???


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I may be giving you a call this winter.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

My schedule is wide open for this weekend if anyone would like to get some work done.

:bump


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing Shocking.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone else need anything taken careof.


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a little question for you, what would make my vhf radio not send call outs but can listen to the marine radio? I'm by far not an electronics guy, but my guess would be maybe that the microphone isn't transmitting. Any comments? Also if you think that may be the problem, where could i get another mic? Oh yeah, the boat is a 21' sea pro, cobra vhf.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have to take a look at the radio. What us techies call it is a key line problem. There is a circuit devoted to making your transmitter turn on and prepair for a tranmission. It could be anything between your PTT button all the way to your power amp. Since this includes circuitry on each board in your radio it is difficult to tell exactly what is wrong with it. Most likely it would be the microphone since it takes the most abuse but one can't be sure. I can troubleshoot it if you would like and maybe fix it (depending on what it is) The fix however can be cost prohibitive. If it is in your main board then the replacement board could be more expensive than the radio brand new... Let me know if you would like me to give you a hand with this and we can go from there.


----------



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

> *jsaddiction (10/30/2007)*Hello all,
> 
> As a couple of you already know I am pretty good at electronics. I am in the USCG and have been for more than 6 years.:usaflag Almost all of that time has been spent working on various electronics. I can troubleshoot systems and Install them. I have an FCC license with shipboard RADAR systems. I also am a Certified Electronics Tech. I have all the test equipment necessary to troubleshoot many (but not all) systems. If you need help diagnosing a problem then I am your man. The cost will be by job depending on size of boat and complexity of job. There is one catch however that I MUST tell you. I am not by any means licensed or insured and I will assume no responsibilities for any malfunctions or other problems that may arise from my work. I don't want to scare you away with that comment but I am just a back yard tech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Rich (Oct 23, 2007)

I want to comment on the Fine competent work this man does. He worked on a Gyro stabilizer on my boat that the prior Idiot Owner decided to rewire. The work was quick, professional, and he obviously knows his electronics.

He tuned up two VHF radios for me.. NO he didn't just clean the antenna contacts, He disassembled the case, took the heat shield off, took out a large complex computer analysis device, used SWR meter, power out, and frequency checked Channel 16.Bumped the power to FCC max of 25 and put it all back in about 35 mins. TRY TO FIND SOMEONE IN PENSACOLA TO DO THAT!

I strongly recommend his work. Once people find out about his talents, you will have to get in line for an appointment.

Prices were quite reasonable for the work done.

Regards,

Capt. Rich


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you very much CAPT Rich for the attaboy. When ever you need any work done remember me.

I have talked to several people recently and already have things mounting up for after christmas time frame. I can also do installations and make recommendations. I am your go to guy for electronics. If you need anything done PM me or call me.


----------



## fsomsmc (Jan 13, 2008)

He doesexcellent work. Highly recommended. Thanks for everything. My radio is working great!!!

- Matt


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Matt, hope to see you out there soon!! Lets do some fishing!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I wanted to let folks know that this young man came out to look at some issues we were having with our radar. He skillfully sorted through the system. Researched the problem, communicated with the manufacturer and distributers, secured the part and made the repair in two quick visits. Excellent info, sincere, professional demeanor, expert problem solving and repair. Also very important to this old tightwad is that his prices were extremely reasonable. I will be calling Justin in the future for electronic installs and any repair issues that may come up. :usaflag


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the post Mike. I hope everything works out well for you. Now you got your electronics sorted out. GO FISHING

Justin


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump

I am still avalable for work if anyone is interested.


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

How much for the tune up on the VHF? Got a new VHF with the DSC but I need it hooked up to the GPS to function properly. I really dont like the idea of me splicing wires in the GPS because of my ELECTRONIC CURSE. Also have a Garmin 240 Blue fishfinder that started acting up on me at the end of last year. Screen was gray scale lines and then it would cut off turn it back on it would work for a while with the gray lines then it would cut off again. Brought home took it apart and left in the house for 3 months and the screen looks fine now, think it will work when i put it back on the boat? Or should I buy another one and bring with me , just asking for your advice. Seriosly I would like to have you tie in the VHF with the GPS and do whatever it is you do to boost the power. Also maybe a checkup on the Raymarine radar and garmin GPS, possibly put in a new cd player if I dont run out of money!! Not sure where you are located but the boat is in Orange Beach, its a 24 CC Bay style so having all electronics, Radar, GPS,VHF working is the only way we feel safe fishing out over the artificial reefs.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

The vhf tune will take about 30-45 min depending on how "out of whack" it is. Connecting it to a gps will take about 30 min also unless I run into any problems. As long as there are no problems to troubleshoot with your radar and your gps is working good I don't see why it would take me any longer than 3 hours to go over your electronics. As far as installing your CD player the length of time for the installation on that would vary according to how many and the location of your speakers. I did my own cd player on a 22CC and had 2 speakers mounted in the center console and it took me about 2.5 hours to cut holes mount and wire everything up so that it would not loose the station presets when I secure my battery switch. I charge $30 per hour so adding everything up and you will be looking at approx... $165-$180 as long as we don't run into any problems.

As far as the FF it sounds like water got onto the display driver circuitry and caused some funny symptoms. You opened it up and allowed the water to evaporate and presto your fish finder works again. Only one problem I see with putting it back on your boat again and forgeting it ever happened is that when water evaporates it will leave all of the impurities behind. If it was salt water that got into it then you will most likely see the electronics gremlin rear its head again except this time it will be permanant. I always suggest buying new equipment when something gets water damage but if money isn't right for you now then give it a little time but be ware that it WILL cause you some down time in the future. Hopefully not when you need it the most. 

Justin


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Justin did a awesome job for me this weekend. He tuned my radar checked my GPS boosted and rewired my VHF installed a new CD player and hooked up a new fish finder. Very professional job very thorough and very reasonably priced. I was amazed at the quality and amount of work he did for the money. I will recommend him to anyone that needs electronics work, so long as I dont need him the same weekend, ha ha. Thanks again Justin great job if only you worked on outboards, lower unit messing up on me now, hopefully you have a friend that can help me out. ONCE AGAIN, THANK YOU,:clap:clap:clap GREAT JOB!!!!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Guyes and Gals,

I am wide open for electronics work. If anyone would like anything done let me know so I can get you on the schedule

Justin


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I wanted everyone to know that I had Justin (jsaddiction) come over and tweak my VHF and he also swaped my GPS over to my new boat and checked my radar. He did a great job and I would recommend him to anyone needing electronics work. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Mike 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic89214-2-1.aspx

This was posted by GETSOME today and I just want to keep everything in one spot.

Again thanks for the good words Mike.


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

sent you a PM as well...


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you still available to do electronic work? Sent PM but no reply.


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm interested too. Sent you a PM as well and no response????


----------



## Rixster (Sep 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a am/fm (cd) marine tuner, also the waterproof housing ! It's going on my carolina skiff (has no t top, as of yet).What kind of estimate could you give me ? Thanks !


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for all of the delayed responses. I have been at a school for the coast guard. I am back now and I believe I have responded to everyone. If you have not received a response from me then please shoot me another PM. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

:bump

Still want that radio. Also would be interested in tweaks to the radios in the 21'er. 



:usaflag


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok guys I have to get underway between the dates of 18MAY08 through 16June08. I will be out of the country I can schedule any work after those dates.

Justin


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

OK guys I am back in the game. I had a great trip but now it is back to work. If any of you need anything done please shoot me a pm or call to set an appointment or get an idea of how much it would cost. Thanks again for all of the support.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Justin, do you do radio/speaker installs?


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't had many calls in the cold months and with this economy and crazy weather i understand why. I am diggin up this old thread to remind everyone that I am still here and available for your electronic needs.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

If anybody needs some good work done at a great price you need to give Justin a call. He drove all the way from Robertsdale to my house in Bagdad without charging me for travel. He tuned up my VHF and determined my antenna to be bad. He then drove me to West Marine in Pensacola to buy a new one.:bowdown Cant ask for better service then that. He also tied my VHF radio into my GPS and entered my MMSI # to my radio so thats all set up good. Thanks a lot Justin, I will give you a call when I'm ready to get that transducer installed.


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks alot Matt and I am looking forward to helping you see the bottom when you are over an idle.


----------

